# ipod or something else?



## nix (Oct 27, 2006)

guys suggest me an mp3 player...for me, sound quality is most important. followed by capacity and battery life. i will be buying a separate headphones if the bundled one is not good. capacity must be atleast around 5 GB. FM and photo and all not important. budget is 10-12k. anybrand...but it has to be good. 
thnx


----------



## iMav (Oct 27, 2006)

ipod .... nano


----------



## ambandla (Oct 27, 2006)

go for ipod nano. it's the best.


----------



## Tech Geek (Oct 27, 2006)

ipod has all the features u want


----------



## nix (Oct 27, 2006)

can ipod be connected to car tape player? and also...the nano's battery is not removable...in how many years will the battery have to replaced or a new one bought...??


----------



## Tech Geek (Oct 27, 2006)

ipod cannot be connected to car tape player


----------



## Sykora (Oct 27, 2006)

But custom docks can be bought for it, and the speakers connected with a bit of greasework. I do not know how much this will cost though. I'll go and find out...


----------



## kjuvale (Oct 27, 2006)

is there any difference in price of Ipod in India and abroady (specialy gremany)


----------



## vasulic (Oct 27, 2006)

Go for Creative MuVo TX FM (1 Gb Red) It is the best mp3 player 
1) the best sound Quality
2)Uses 1 AAA battery.  (if you use rechargeable batteries great battary life)
3)No cord needed to connect with the computer
4)Can be used with Car music sys
5) price is around 5K
6) Buy separate ear phone


----------



## Tech Geek (Oct 27, 2006)

YES baecause of some shipping charges. (i think so)


----------



## nix (Oct 27, 2006)

@vasulic: that player seems to be good but the storage capacity is low.
right now from what i've read on the net the creative zen micro photo seems to be a better one. i can get an 8GB microphoto for the price of a 4GB nano.


----------



## iMav (Oct 27, 2006)

Tech Geek said:
			
		

> ipod cannot be connected to car tape player


 yes it can be .... if u hav a cassete player then u can connect and also charge it in ur car


----------



## vasulic (Oct 28, 2006)

I know that creative zen micro photo is better option, but Iam not sure whether it can be connected to car sys with out any adaptor.

In general Creative players are far better than Ipods


----------



## tehnogeek (Oct 28, 2006)

nix said:
			
		

> can ipod be connected to car tape player? and also...the nano's battery is not removable...in how many years will the battery have to replaced or a new one bought...??




ipo9d battery has a life of 500 charging cycles.... i.e u can completely discharge it and then recharge it for 500 times....
__________


			
				Tech Geek said:
			
		

> ipod cannot be connected to car tape player



it can be connected ...there are many car players available specially by sony which allows to connect ur ipod to the stereo system of ur car .......


----------



## nix (Oct 28, 2006)

i was also wondering how much apple may charge if i the battery needs to be replaced for the ipod...since its not removable..i've heard its difficult. also lot of ppl buy ipod only for its cool factor...


----------



## iMav (Oct 28, 2006)

actually ipod has now become only a status symbol if u chk out my review of the 30gb ipod in the review section u will get a clear picture of wats in the box .... besides ipod is in portable market what nokia is in mobile market .....


----------



## busyanuj (Oct 28, 2006)

*Reply: ipod or something else?*



			
				nix said:
			
		

> i was also wondering how much apple may charge if i the battery needs to be replaced for the ipod...since its not removable..i've heard its difficult. also lot of ppl buy ipod only for its cool factor...


for around 14 hours of music playback, iPod ain't bad.

normal iPod battery easily lasts around 4 years. I doubt you'll need a recharge.

secondly, you can connect your iPod to car stereo by two ways:
1. use a iPod to cassette convertor.
2. use iPod fm transmitter. (your car stereo catches the iPod songs on fm frequency).

either of the above two options is available for less than 500 bucks.


for the budget you got, get an iPod nano. worth the money.

why do I say all this? I own a video Pod and I'm happy with it's performance


----------



## nix (Oct 29, 2006)

^^thanks for all your replies. i wont take risk w/creative microphoto...will go for ipod nano 4gb or 8gb...


----------



## –•(–•Raghav™•–)•– (Oct 29, 2006)

Get 14k Some How And Buy ipod Nano 8 BG..

Rokz


----------



## iMav (Oct 29, 2006)

8gb for 14k .... i got my 30gb video for 14.5k!!!!


----------



## –•(–•Raghav™•–)•– (Oct 30, 2006)

dude!.. gb nano is new technology..

costs a bit

but its worth it


----------



## sagar_coolx (Oct 30, 2006)

main negative of nano=no video


----------



## samrulez (Oct 30, 2006)

I-POD is good....but creative is better....much better...

check out...

ZEN Microphoto
ZEN V Plus
ZEN NEEON


----------



## nix (Oct 30, 2006)

^many ppl seem to be having probs with zen microphoto...which is one of the best players of creative...the problem of automatic shutdown when playing...and there is no power on button...they have to open the battery and insert it for it to start...


----------

